# Long Island work



## Plowking817 (Nov 9, 2015)

Looking for commerical work I have 3 trucks 2 sanders and a skid steer all new equipment and maintained well! Experienced.


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Plowking817 said:


> Looking for commerical work I have 3 trucks 2 sanders and a skid steer all new equipment and maintained well! Experienced.


call me 516-804-2812


----------

